# Broken reverse feed trip lever on the BP Sharp clone



## Janderso (Oct 9, 2019)

I watched the H&W video on how to get the broken part out of the head.
He says to use a #5 40 screw.
I went to two hardware stores and had no luck. I ordered a 10 pack from McMaster Carr last night, be here today.
I must admit, this entire mechanism seems a bit hokey.
I have a bent trip trip lever pin, a busted reverse trip ball and the black thing mounted to the quill that encircles the micrometer threaded shaft? Is loose.
This all started when I went to install a quill DRO. Andy has one, so I wanted one 
I took the entire mechanism apart to find it needing to be cleaned and lubricated anyway.
I need to order parts and reassemble.
I would bet, anyone who owns one of these has done this job or will be doing it in the future.
I’m not sure I’ll use it but I want it to work properly.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 9, 2019)

The clutch Assy is the only thing that’s alittle tricky to get right. I use mine all the time with a boring head and small drill sizes. You do not want to use large drill bits and the feed mechanism to much torque for it and will break. I remember seeing a spec size but can’t remember think 1/2” was the largest???


----------



## Janderso (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmmm,
That's probably what happens then. My last Bridgeport had a broken ball trip as well.
I can see the benefits of boring, especially on a part that can't be mounted on the lathe.
The up-neutral-reverse knob/shaft is pretty sticky. Hopefully once I go through this it will work a bit more smoothly.
Good thing there are lots of videos on the web, it will be a while before I can put this back together.
Lots of parts to this mill.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 9, 2019)

My Bridgeport was a little different, but I think the main mechanism is the same. Lots of little parts to keep straight. Mine needed a good cleaning and lubrication, along with replacing a few parts, but it works great now. I only use it for the boring head. Might have to try with small drilling. 

The #5 irritated me. I made one on the lathe. Finicky, but not too hard. I just turned down and threaded the end of a 1/4" round. Used the rest as a handle for getting that little part out.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 9, 2019)

I thought about it. Maybe I’ll give it a shot.
I don’t know if I have a 60 degree tool that small.
I can grind one, maybe.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 10, 2019)

That sucker is in two pieces and won’t come out.
I tried the #5 x40 screw, it almost popped out but now it’s stripped.
Any other ideas on how to get that darn ball trip thing out of there??


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 11, 2019)

You could try inserting a small diameter rod with either some Loctite or super glue. Use a diameter that fits inside the screw hole. It's probably in there too tight for a strong magnet. It helps if you wiggle up/down on the quill handle as you try to remove it. Or try moving the threaded rod up/down by hand. 

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 11, 2019)

Another thing to try would be to try screwing in a sheet metal screw, deck screw or something that will go in the hole and dig in a little.

Ted


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2019)

Ted,
I haven’t made my way out to the shop yet but last night I used a 5 40 screw, cleaned the broken part and the new screw threads and put some 618 lock tite
Sucker is in there.
Hopefully this will do the trick.
Correction, 603 lock tite.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2019)

Surprised to find it in one piece.
It is bent. That lock tite did the trick.
All the parts are full of burrs and swarf.
I’ll clean it up, replace some parts and put it back together.
Thanks Ted.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how that ball lever setup works. You have the threaded shaft at the top with a longated hole and so does the little pin next to it the ball lever goes in between these two components.
Why? To allow vertical movement? A cushion if you will?


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 11, 2019)

I have no idea what that threaded thing with the two nuts is on top of yours... my guess is someone has done "something" there. Not the way my Bridgeport is. There should be a small plunger in there with nothing sticking up out of the housing.

The feed only trips out going down. When feeding up, when the top piece is reached, the ball lever reverses the movement to trip out the same as it does going in the down direction.

Look at pictures and parts breakdown drawings for Bridgeports and you'll see how mine is. 

Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 11, 2019)

This is what a Bridgeport looks like:







Ted


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2019)

Ted,that’s exactly what I took apart.
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2019)

Oh, now I see what you are talking about. I put a nut and bolt to push the pin down enough for me to thread the screw into the ball pivot. That’s my gadget.
The pic is a BP and or clone and that’s what I have with one exception. In your pic, the two balls on the ball pivot are two different sizes. As you can see, mine are the same size attached to the Allen screw.


----------

